# Πασχαλινά



## pidyo (Apr 11, 2012)

(Όταν θέλησα να βάλω χριστουγεννιάτικα γιουτιουμπάκια βρήκα το κατάλληλο νήμα, αλλά για τα πασχαλιάτικα δεν βρήκα, οπότε είπα ν' ανοίξω ένα, όπου να τακτοποιούνται λογής λογής πασχαλινά καλούδια. Αν υπάρχει ήδη, ας τα μεταφέρουν εκεί οι καλοί αδμινιστράτορες).

Αν τα χαρωπά Χριστούγεννα προσφέρονται για ποπ εκμετάλλευση από μουσικής πλευράς, το Πάσχα, παρά τους υπέροχους ύμνους του, έχει υποφέρει αρκετά στην καταναλωτική μας νεωτερικότητα. Κυριαρχούν χαζές συμβάσεις: η κατάνυξη μετατρέπεται σε Γαϊτάνο και σε διάφορα _Ω γλυκύ μου έαρ_ τραγουδισμένα ως αμανέδες· ο θρήνος της σταύρωσης μεταφράζεται σε κλασική μουσική λες και η κλασική μουσική είναι όλη θρηνητική (έχω ακούσει σε Μεγάλη Βδομάδα το Μπολερό του Ραβέλ· ήμαρτον)· τα χολυγουντιανά θρησκευτικά έπη έχουν πλέον δώσει τη θέση τους σε sword and sandal κατασκευάσματα, λες κι ο Τρωικός πόλεμος έχει κάτι το εγγενώς πασχαλιάτικο. Υπάρχει, γενικώς, μια θεμελιώδης παρανόηση: το Πάσχα, και ιδίως το δικό μας Πάσχα, δεν είναι μια πένθιμη γιορτή. Η πορεία από τα πάθη στη σταύρωση και την ανάσταση (μ' όλα τα προχριστιανικά νήματα που κουβαλάει) είναι ένας ενιαίος κύκλος και το αποτέλεσμα στη λαϊκή παράδοση ήταν ο θρήνος πάντοτε να απαλύνεται από τις μυρωδιές της άνοιξης και τη γλυκιά προσμονή της λαμπριάτικης γιορτής. Θα ήθελα λοιπόν να εγκαινιάσω το νήμα με μια μουσική ιστορία που απεικονίζει καλά, νομίζω, αυτόν τον ήρεμο, ηδυσμένο, όχι αμιγώς πένθιμο χαρακτήρα που θα έπρεπε να έχει η πασχαλινή μουσική. 

Από τα πιο γνωστά πασχαλινά τραγούδια είναι το Wa habibi της Φεϊρούζ (εγώ έτσι την έμαθα, Φαϊρούζ λένε άλλοι, που ίσως είναι και σωστότερο, αλλά τι να κάνουμε τώρα), αυτής της υπέροχης λιβανέζικης φωνής, που γεννήθηκε σε μαρωνίτικη οικογένεια κι έγινε ελληνορθόδοξη λόγω γάμου. Υπάρχουν πάμπολλες εκτελέσεις του κομματιού, αλλά εγώ θα βάλω μια που μ' αρέσει και η σκηνοθεσία της: Μεγάλη Παρασκευή τη δεκαετία του 60, επισημότητα, οι κυρίες με τα δυτικότροπα καλά τους, εικόνες οικείες και σ' εμάς. 





Λίγα χρόνια αργότερα, ο Χριστόδουλος Χάλαρης (στο δίσκο _Δροσουλίτες _του 1975) μετέφερε το τραγούδι στα ελληνικά, με υπέροχους πασχαλινούς στίχους του Νίκου Γκάτσου και τη μαγική φωνή του Χρύσανθου: 





Μάνα μου μάνα
στο δρόμο μου σπείρανε
πέτρα κι αψιθιά.
Μάνα μου μάνα
τα νιάτα μου γείρανε
κάτω απ΄τα σπαθιά.

Ουρανέ μου
στείλε μου νερό
να ποτίσω την έρημο
να φυτρώσει
λουλούδι δροσερό
στο κορμί μου τ΄αέρινο
μάνα μου μάνα
την άνοιξη φέρε μου
πάνω στο σταυρό.

Μάνα μου μάνα
ηλιόλουστη μέρα μου
πότε θα σε βρω.

Ουρανέ μου
διώχ΄τη συννεφιά
να περάσω τα σύνορα
κι ένα βράδυ
πάνω στα βουνά
να χτυπήσω τα σήμαντρα
μάνα μου μάνα
στα χέρια μου σήμερα
καίνε τα καρφιά.
Ουρανέ μου
στείλε μου νερό
να ποτίσω την έρημο
να φυτρώσει
λουλούδι δροσερό
στο κορμί μου τ΄αέρινο
μάνα μου μάνα
τον ήλιο σου φέρε μου
πάνω στο σταυρό.

Όπως φαίνεται από τους στίχους του Γκάτσου, αλλά και από διάφορα σχόλια που βρίσκει κανείς δεξιά κι αριστερά, το τραγούδι πρέπει να μας ήρθε εδώ ως βυζαντινός ύμνος της Ανατολής. Δεν είναι όμως ακριβώς έτσι. Στην πραγματικότητα πρόκειται για ένα παραδοσιακό ερωτικό τραγούδι της Γαλλίας, το Les tendres souhaits (συνηθέστερα γνωστό με τον πρώτο του στίχο, Que ne suis-je la fougère, με ωραιότατους, μεταποιημένους από τη λαϊκή παράδοση, στίχους του Charles-Henri Ribouté (στίχοι και αγγλική μετάφραση εδώ) και μελωδία (επίσης μεταποιημένη από τη λαϊκή παράδοση του καρναβαλιού της νότιας Γαλλίας) του Ιταλού καστράτου Αλμπανέζε:





Για δες λοιπόν. Το κομμάτι που μάθαμε ως θρήνο της Μεγάλης Παρασκευής στον Λίβανο είναι ένα γλυκό ερωτικό τραγουδάκι της νότιας Γαλλίας, που αντλεί από τη λαϊκή παράδοση του καρναβαλιού. Αυτός είναι νομίζω ο σωστός τόνος του Πάσχα στη Μεσόγειο, όχι οι Γαϊτάνοι. Ενατένιση του πένθιμου γίγνεσθαι με προσμονή του εορτασμού της αναίρεσής του με συγγενείς και φίλους. 

Καλή ανάσταση και καλά γλέντια.


----------



## nickel (Apr 11, 2012)

Καλό μπάσιμο έκανες, πιδύε. Για μένα, πάντως, η Μεγάλη Εβδομάδα είναι η ευκαιρία να κάνω επανάληψη σε όλα τα ρέκβιεμ, γνωστά και άγνωστα, με μπόλικες δόσεις από διάφορα Πάθη. Αλλά τώρα με πέτυχες πάνω που άκουγα έναν από τους καλύτερους δίσκους μου, το _Voice_ της Alison Moyet, που είναι ο πιο «κλαψιάρης» δίσκος της, και πήρα το μήνυμα πάνω που άκουγα το _Dido's Lament: When I am laid in earth_, μη πασχαλινό αλλά μαύρο και πεθαμενατζίδικο, οπότε προέκυψε... θυμηδία. Και σ' άλλα με υγεία.


----------



## daeman (Apr 11, 2012)

Εύγε, Π2, δεν είχαμε τέτοιο νήμα! 

Ο επιτάφιος είναι στο γλωσσικό φόρουμ και περιορισμένος - παρότι έπεσε κι εκεί σχετική μουσική, Φαϊρούζ (ή Φεϊρούζ ή όπως) και άλλοι, χωρίς γαϊτάνια, κλασικό λεξινήμα δηλαδή - ενώ εδώ στο Σερινγκενμπόντιγχαμ έχουμε και μια άνεση παραπάνω να οφτοπικίσουμε επεκταθούμε και στα γλωσσικά, βρε αδερφέ, άμα το φέρει η κουβέντα. Χρειάζεται να βάλω φατσούλα; Όχι, ε;

Αυτό που έγραψες μ' άρεσε: Ενατένιση του πένθιμου γίγνεσθαι με προσμονή του εορτασμού της αναίρεσής του. 

Ένα μοιρολόι με γυρίσματα από τον Πετρολούκα Χαλκιά. Αυτά είναι τα ωραία, τα γυρίσματα.





Καλή Λαμπρή δε λέω από τώρα.


----------



## pidyo (Apr 12, 2012)




----------



## Elsa (Apr 13, 2012)

Βλέπω "πασχαλινά" στον τίτλο, είπα να κεράσω φρέσκα κουλουράκια, ακόμα ζεστά είναι:








Η συνταγή, από εδώ.


----------



## daeman (Apr 13, 2012)

Ω χαρώ τα γω πώς μυρίζουνε! :)
Καλιτσουνάκια λασιθιώτικα, πασχαλινά, δε θα τρατάρει κανείς;


----------



## daeman (Apr 13, 2012)

...
Σήμερα μαύρος ουρανός - Χρόνης Αηδονίδης & Νεκταρία Καραντζή


----------



## pidyo (Apr 14, 2012)

Προτρέχω λίγο, γιατί πρόκειται για χορό της Καππαδοκίας που χόρευαν οι γυναίκες μετά τη λειτουργία της Αγάπης, αλλά με τις προετοιμασίες και τα κοψίδια και τα κρασιά των ημερών θα το ξεχνούσα αλλιώς: 






Για αγάπη μιλούν κι οι στίχοι, απολύτως κοσμική όμως.


----------



## daeman (Apr 14, 2012)

...
Ο Λάμπρος / Η ημέρα της Λαμπρής, Διονύσιος Σολωμός 

Νίκος Ξυδάκης





Kαθαρότατον ήλιο επρομηνούσε
της αυγής το δροσάτο ύστερο αστέρι,
σύγνεφο, καταχνιά, δεν απερνούσε
τ' ουρανού σε κανένα από τα μέρη·
και από κει κινημένο αργοφυσούσε
 τόσο γλυκό στο πρόσωπο τ' αέρι,
που λες και λέει μες στης καρδιάς τα φύλλα:
"Γλυκειά η ζωή κι ο θάνατος μαυρίλα". 

(από τα _Ποιήματα και Πεζά_, Στιγμή 1994) 
http://www.snhell.gr/anthology/content.asp?id=144&author_id=47

Χριστός ανέστη! Νέοι, γέροι και κόρες,
Όλοι, μικροί, μεγάλοι, ετοιμαστείτε·
Mέσα στες εκκλησίες τες δαφνοφόρες
Mε το φως της χαράς συμμαζωχτείτε·
Ανοίξετε αγκαλιές ειρηνοφόρες
Oμπροστά στους Αγίους και φιληθείτε·
Φιληθείτε γλυκά χείλη με χείλη,
Πέστε Χριστός Ανέστη εχθροί και φίλοι.

Δάφνες εις κάθε πλάκα έχουν οι τάφοι,
Kαι βρέφη ωραία στην αγκαλιά οι μανάδες·
Γλυκόφωνα, κοιτώντας τες ζωγραφι-
σμένες εικόνες, ψάλλουνε οι ψαλτάδες·
Λάμπει το ασήμι, λάμπει το χρυσάφι
Aπό το φως που χύνουνε οι λαμπάδες·
Kάθε πρόσωπο λάμπει απ’ το αγιοκέρι,
Oπού κρατούνε οι Χριστιανοί στο χέρι.

(από το βιβλίο: Διονύσιος Σολωμός, _Ποιήματα,_ Ίκαρος, 1961) 
http://www.snhell.gr/kids/content.asp?id=214&cat_id=9 

Καλή Λαμπρή σε όλους!


----------



## pidyo (Apr 15, 2012)

Προτρέχω και πάλι: τη Δευτέρα του Πάσχα, σε κάποια χωριά της Ηπείρου, υπάρχει το ωραίο έθιμο να πηγαίνουν στα νεκροταφεία του χωριού με κανονικά συγκροτήματα επαγγελματιών μουσικών και να παίζουν παραγγελιά τα τραγούδια που άρεσαν στους αγαπημένους νεκρούς του καθενός. Το έθιμο δεν έχει τίποτε το πένθιμο, αντιθέτως γίνεται συχνά αφορμή αυτοσχέδιων μικρογλεντιών. Ας μου επιτραπεί λοιπόν να κλέψω το έθιμο κι εγώ, ο απόγονος Σερραίων, απογόνων Θρακών: 










Χρόνια πολλά και καλά σε όλους.


----------



## daeman (Apr 27, 2013)

...
Επειδή έτσι με ξύπνησαν σήμερα οι Λαζαρίνες.

Ήρθε ο Λάζαρος, ήρθαν τα βάγια 
ήρθε η Κυριακή που τρων τα ψάρια
Σήκω, Λάζαρε, και μην κοιμάσαι 
ήρθε η μάνα σου από την Πόλη 
σου 'φερε χαρτί και κομπολόι (καλαμάρι) 
Γράψε Θόδωρε γράψε Δημήτρη 
γράψε λεμονιά και κυπαρίσσι 
Οι κοτούλες σας αυγά γεννούνε 
δώστε μας και μας κάν' αυγουλάκι 
να χαρούμε κι εμείς λιγάκι

Το Λάζαρο, το Λάζαρο 
τ' αυγό το καλαθάκι 
το καλαθάκι θέλει αυγό 
κι οι τσέπες μας κοκόσες*
Εμείς εδώ δεν ήρθαμε 
να φάμε και να πιούμε 
αλλά σας αγαπήσαμε 
κι ήρθαμε να σας δούμε
Και του χρόνου!

*κοκόσες: καρύδια (*κουκόσου*, ουσ. ουδ., πληθ. _κουκοάσι _(kukosu, kukoasi) = κάρυον. Εκ του ν. ελ. _κοκόσα_ και _γκουγκούσα_ εν Βελβενδώ της Μακεδονίας, Ετυμολογικόν Λεξικόν της Κουτσοβλαχικής γλώσσης υπό Κωνσταντίνου Νικολαΐδου, 1909).





Φωτογραφία από το βιβλίο «Το δημοτικό τραγούδι στη Μαγνησία» του λαογράφου Κώστα Λιάπη

Την παραμονή του Λαζάρου, κορίτσια μέχρι δώδεκα ετών που ονομάζονται Λαζαρίνες, μαζεύουν λουλούδια με τα οποία στολίζουν ένα καλαθάκι. Την ημέρα της εορτής, ενίοτε φορώντας τοπικές ενδυμασίες αλλά συνήθως με τ' ανοιξιάτικα καλά τους, με ανθοστέφανα στα μαλλιά ή πολύχρωμες κορδέλες στολισμένες με λουλούδια, και κρατώντας το ανθοστόλιστο καλαθάκι τους, πηγαίνουν σε όλα τα σπίτια του χωριού, τραγουδώντας τα κάλαντα του Λαζάρου για να τιμήσουν την ανάστασή του αλλά και την ανάσταση της φύσης με τον ερχομό της άνοιξης. Το έθιμο είναι τόσο εδραιωμένο στην τοπική κοινωνία που την Παρασκευή πριν του Λαζάρου τα κορίτσια του δημοτικού δεν πάνε στο σχολείο (και τ' αγόρια, παρότι το μάθημα εκείνη την ημέρα είναι παραδοσιακά χαλαρό, σκάνε από τη ζήλια τους).

Το παραδοσιακό φιλοδώρημα στις Λαζαρίνες, όπως φαίνεται και στα κάλαντα, ήταν φρέσκα αβγά - τα οποία βάφονταν κόκκινα τη Μεγάλη Πέμπτη μαζί με τα υπόλοιπα, αλλά φυλάσσονταν χωριστά ώστε να κερνούν με αυτά μόνο όποιους επισκέπτες ήθελαν να τιμήσουν ιδιαίτερα - τις πρόσφατες δεκαετίες όμως κυριαρχούσε η ευκολία του χρήματος, σε κέρμα συνήθως ή και χαρτονόμισμα οι ανοιχτοχέρηδες. Ωστόσο, με την τρέχουσα οικονομική δυστοκία, επανακάμπτει η ωοτοκία και τα αβγά αρχίζουν να επανεμφανίζονται στα καλαθάκια, μαζί με γλυκά, καρύδια ή άλλα μικρά εδέσματα που ούτως ή άλλως και κατά παράδοση προσφέρονταν.





Οι Λαζαρίνες του Πηλίου αποτελούν μια χαρακτηριστική γραφική νότα καθώς ξεχύνονται σε χαρούμενες συντροφιές πρωί-πρωί την παραμονή ή ανήμερα της γιορτής του Λαζάρου στις μοσχομύριστες γειτονιές, έχοντας στο καλαίσθητο στολισμένο με αγριόκρινους (λαζάρια) καλαθάκι τους την κούκλα ή το πάνινο ομοίωμα του Λαζάρου. Οι δροσερές κοριτσίστικες φωνούλες ακούονται πασίχαρες μέσα στο ανοιξιάτικο πρωινό καθώς τραγουδούν.

Οι παραλλαγές των τραγουδιών με τα οποία οι πηλιορείτισσες Λαζαρίνες χαιρετίζουν το θαύμα της Ανάστασης του Λαζάρου είναι αρκετές, φαινόμενο που αποδείχνει την πλατιά απήχηση που είχε το γεγονός που τις υπόθαλψε στη λαϊκή ψυχή.
Κ. Λιάπης, «Ώρες του Πηλίου», Αθήνα 1978 (μέσω)


Το Σάββατο του Λαζάρου, κινούμενο συνήθως μέσα στις καλύτερες ώρες της άνοιξης, ήταν εθιμικά, όπως είναι και ψυχολογικά, ένα χαρούμενο προανάκρουσμα της Μεγάλης Γιορτής, μια θαυμαστή προανάσταση συνανθρώπου, που έφερνε πάντα τους χριστιανικούς λαούς, ιδιαίτερα εμάς τους ανατολικούς, τους πιο βασανισμένους από δουλείες και ξενοκρατίες, πολύ πιο κοντά στην ολοκληρωμένη χαρά της θεϊκής ανάστασης της Λαμπρής, απ' όσο θα την άφηναν οι δύσκολες μέρες του Πάθους.
Δ. Σ. Λουκάτος, «Πασχαλινά και της άνοιξης», Αθήνα 1980 (ό.π.)


Σύμφωνα με τον Νίκο Πασχαλούδη (από την Τερπνή Σερρών όπου το έθιμο τηρείται πάνω από δυόμισι αιώνες τώρα) που έχει ασχοληθεί ιδιαίτερα με το έθιμο των Λαζαρίνων, τις παραδόσεις και το τοπικό ιδίωμα της Βισαλτίας:
''Παλιότερα τα κάλαντα λέγονταν στην αρχή κάθε μήνα, ύστερα καθιερώθηκε να λέγονται κάθε πρωτοχρονιά, η οποία άλλαζε κάθε τόσο για διάφορους λόγους. Όμως επειδή οι συνήθειες του λαού δεν άλλαζαν εύκολα, σ' αυτές τις μετακινήσεις της πρωτοχρονιάς, που πήγαιναν μια το χειμώνα και μια την άνοιξη, είχαμε άλλους που τις ακολουθούσαν με τα κάλαντά τους κι άλλους που επέμεναν σ' αυτό που ήξεραν. Έτσι σκόρπισαν τα κάλαντα σε διάφορες χρονικές στιγμές. Με το Χριστιανισμό, το έθιμο με τα κάλαντα επιβίωσε μέσα στο κλίμα του, κι έχουμε μέχρι τις μέρες μας τα κάλαντα του δωδεκαήμερου, τα κάλαντα της 1ης Μαρτίου, τα κάλαντα του Λαζάρου. Τα κάλαντα στην αρχή ήταν χωρίς κανένα θρησκευτικό χαρακτήρα. Τα θρησκευτικά στοιχεία, πρώτα ειδωλολατρικά κι έπειτα χριστιανικά, έμπαιναν στα κάλαντα σιγά-σιγά, και τη θέση των αρχαίων θεών πήρε ο Χριστός και οι άγιοι της χριστιανικής θρησκείας. Έτσι και στα λαζαριανά κάλαντα του χωριού μας φαίνονται ομοιότητες με τα αρχαία κάλαντα''.





«Νεώτερον Εγκυκλοπαιδικόν Λεξικόν Ηλίου» (πηγή)


----------



## daeman (Apr 27, 2013)

...
Αύριο θα πάω να πω τα Λαζαράκια. Θα πάω μόνη μου, αφού δεν ξέρω άλλα παιδιά να πάμε μαζί. Και θα πάω μόνο εδώ μέσα στην πολυκατοικία. Βρήκα και καλαθάκι.

Στη Σύμη βγαίνουμε παρέες παρέες. Έναν τον ντύνουμε με το σεντόνι Λάζαρο. Κάνει, δηλαδή, τον Αναστημένο Λάζαρο. Κι εμείς πάμε στα σπίτια, λέμε το τροπάριο και μας δίνουν αυγά, που τα βάζουμε στα καλαθάκια μας. Μας δίνουν και Λαζαράκια. Κάτι ψωμάκια, δηλαδή, με καρύδια και μύγδαλα και σουσάμι και μπαχάρια διάφορα. Κι όπως είμαστε απ' τη νηστεία του σαραντάμερου... μας φαίνονται σπουδαία!

Γι' αυτό και σήμερα ζυμώσαμε με τη μάνα μου Λαζαράκια. Για τα παιδάκια που θα 'ρθουν αύριο να μας τα πούνε.

[...]

Σήμερα έβαλα τα καλά μου, πήρα το καλαθάκι μου και βγήκα. Πήγα πρώτα εδώ δίπλα, στη γριά. Αυτή ποτέ δε βγαίνει απ' το σπίτι της. Κάποια κυρία έρχεται δυο τρεις φορές το μήνα και της φέρνει κάτι πακέτα τρόφιμα. Χτυπάω, μου ανοίγει η γριά. Από μέσα φαίνεται η χοντρή. Φοράει πάλι την αντρική πιτζάμα... Της λέω το τροπάριο.

Πες μας, Λάζαρε, τι είδες
εις τον Άδη που επήγες;
Είδα φόβους, είδα τρόμους
είδα βάσανα και πόνους

«Όξω και μακριά, γρουσούζα, αναθεματισμένη» φώναξε η γριά και μου 'κλεισε την πόρτα στη μούρη.

Η μάνα μου τ' άκουσε, άνοιξε και μου 'πε: «Δεν πειράζει, πήγαινε αλλού. Αυτή είναι παράξενη. Μη στεναχωριέσαι...»

Στου κυρίου Αλέκου δε μου άνοιξαν. Πήγα στους αποπάνω. Στο ισόγειο. Εκεί που κλαίει το μωρό. Μου ρίξαν στο καλαθάκι μου πέντε δραχμές!

Άλλο και τούτο! Αυγά, καλέ! Αυγά πρέπει να βάλουν στο καλαθάκι. Άσπρα, άβραστα αυγά. Θα τα βάψουμε με τα δικά μας, τη Μεγάλη Πέμπτη, για το καλό. Αυγά! Ένα, δύο, τρία... Αλλά αυγά.

Ε, φαίνεται δεν είχε αυγά, έδωσε λεφτά. Τέλος πάντων. Δεν πειράζει. Έκανα το γύρο της πολυκατοικίας. Άλλοι με διώξανε, άλλοι μου δώσανε λεφτά. Αυγά μου 'δωσε μόνο η Μαρία...

Η Μαρία! Όταν με είδε με το καλαθάκι μου να της λέω το τροπάριο, έβαλε τα κλάματα. Σαράντα χρόνια, λέει, είχε ν' ακούσει του Λαζάρου. Σαράντα χρόνια! Εμείς το λέμε κάθε χρόνο στη Σύμη. Γίνεται να μην πούμε του Λαζάρου;

Μου 'δωσε πέντε αυγά. Με φίλησε και μ' έβαλε να το ξαναπώ, για να τ' ακούσει κι ο άντρας της, ο Κυριάκος.

Εδώ, λέει, στην Αθήνα δεν το 'χουν αυτό το συνήθειο. Δεν τα λένε του Λαζάρου.

Και τι κάνουν του Λαζάρου; Τίποτα, λέει, δεν κάνουν. Τίποτα. Μου παραξενοφάνηκε, αλλά δεν είπα κουβέντα...


«Αστραδενή», Ευγενία Φακίνου, Αθήνα 1982

πηγή


----------



## Earion (Apr 28, 2013)

Κερκυραϊκά κάλαντα του Λαζάρου






Κάλαντα του Λαζάρου από τη Βυζαντινή Χορωδία του Ιερού Μητροπολιτικού Ναού του Αγίου Μηνά Ηρακλείου


----------



## pidyo (May 2, 2013)

Ρωμανός ο Μελωδός, Εἰς τὸ Πάθος τοῦ Κύριου καὶ εἰς τὸν Θρῆνον τῆς Θεοτόκου.


----------



## bernardina (May 3, 2013)

--Τσοιμάσαι, Μάνα μου, τσοιμάσαι Μητέρα μου,
τσοιμάσαι, μια Τσυρία του κόσμου;
--Μήε τσοιμούμαι, (υι)έ μου, μήε 'γρυπνώ.
βαρύν όνειρο εί(δ)α τσαι δειλιώ να σου το πω.
--Πε μου το, Μάνα μου, πε μου το, Μητέρα μου,
πε μου το, μια Τσυρία του κόσμου,
τσ' εγιώ να σου το ξεδιαλύνω, καλό τσ' ευλογημένο.
--Οψές το βράυν, Υιέ μου,
εθώρου πως σ' ετσυνηούσαν
οι σκύλλοι οι Οβραίοι.
Εις του Πιλάτου τις αυλές σ' εμτζάσα,
τα χρουσά σου ποάτσια καρφώσα,
τα χρουσά σου χεράτσια σταυρώσα,
νερό των ε(γ)ύρεψες,
νερό (δ)έσ σου 'ώκα
οξί τσ' ασβέστη σ' εποτίσα,
τ' ακάθθινο στεβάνι σού βάλ(λ)α.
--Ό,τι θεν να πάθω, Μάνα μου,
τσ' ό,τι θεν να (δ)ώ,
είναι για τηπ πίστη τω(ν) Χριστιανώ

Έτσι τραγουδά η Καρπαθιά Παναγιά το γλυκύ της έαρ...


----------



## bernardina (May 3, 2013)

Bach - Julia Hamari - Matthäus Passion - Erbarme dich


----------



## AoratiMelani (May 3, 2013)

Αφού άλλοι κέρασαν κουλουράκια, να κεράσω κι εγώ πολύχρωμα αυγά και τσουρέκια-ζωάκια. 
  
Για όσους θέλουν να ζυμώσουν, Χρύσα Παραδείση (η προσωπική μου βίβλος, το βιβλίο που θα πάρω στο ερημονήσι, που θα σώσω όταν κάψουν όλη τη βιβλιοθήκη μου, καταλαβαίνετε)*. Και ζύμωμα, πολύ ζύμωμα. Εγγυημένη επιτυχία.


Spoiler



Μόνο προσοχή στη μαγιά παιδιά: καλά τα λέει η Χρύσα όλα, αλλά επειδή τα λέει με φλιτζάνια και κουταλάκια, όχι με γραμμάρια, προσέξτε να ζυγίσετε το αλεύρι και να βάλετε τόση μαγιά όση του αντιστοιχεί σύμφωνα με τις οδηγίες του πακέτου. Είπαμε βίβλος, βίβλος, αλλά εδώ κι ο θεός έκαμε λάθη στη δική του βίβλο, να μην κάμη και η Χρύσα κανένα; 

*Είχαμε και τον αυθεντικό Τσελεμεντέ, αλλά τον πήρε η αδερφή μου στη μοιρασιά - πονεμένη ιστορία.


----------



## daeman (May 3, 2013)

...
Η ΕΒΔΟΜΑΔΑ ΤΣΗ ΛΑΜΠΡΗΣ

«Σήμερο πήγε ο Χριστός
εις πόλη Βηθανία
εις προϋπάντηση αυτού
εβγήκε η Μαρία
τους πόδες επροσκύνησε
με δάκρυα του λέει
Αν ήσουν βέβαια εδώ,
Ω Λυτρωτά του κόσμου,
το ξέρω δεν θα πέθαινε
Λάζαρος αδελφός μου...»

Παρέες-παρέες εκινούσαμε τα κοπέλια για να πούμε το Λάζαρο το Σαββάτο.
Εβαστούσαμε το κόνισμά του, ένα καλαθάκι για να μαςε βάνουνε μέσα τα αυγά και ένα κλωνάρι βαγιάς για να σάζομε δαχτυλιδάκια, να τα βάνουνε οι νοικοκεράδες για να μη βγάνουνε, λέει, παρανυχίδες και παραΰστερα τα πετούσανε στη φουνάρα τση Ανάστασης. Τα αυγά απού μαζώναμε δεν τα παίρναμε όλα εμείς, αλλά εδίδαμε και του παπά, ως μας είχε δοσμένο το κόνισμα. Ετσά εκίνα η εβδομάδα τση Λαμπρής και η χαρά μας ήτονε μεγάλη, γιατί έμου δεν είχαμε σχολειό, έμου επεριμέναμε να 'ρθούνε και οι πρωτευουσιάνοι με τα κοπέλια ντως για να κάνομε παρέα.

Το πρωί τση Κυριακής των Βαγιών η εκκλησά ήτονε γεμάτη χωριανούς με τον παπά να τωςε μοιράζει τσοι σταυρούς από τα βαγιόκλαδα. Το μεσημέρι η ψαροφαγία είχε την τιμητική τζη και αν ήτονε μπονάτσα το Σαββάτο, ήτρωε όλο το χωριό χανούς και μπουκανάρες.
«Καλωσορίσετε!» – «Καλωσορίσετε!» εγρίκας συνέχεια ως ήτονε η μέρα των αφίξεων.
«Ήρθενε και ο Γιάννης ο Αθηναίος! Ήρθενε και ο Γιάννης ο Αθηναίος!» και οι γυναίκες να κάνουνε ό,τι μπορούνε για να μιλήσουνε αθηναίικα! «Τι κάνετε;» «Πώς είστε;» στο μουσαφίρη, αμά στο κοπέλι απού ήκανε την κουτσουκέλα: «Ιντά ‘κανες εκειά, ωρέ Νικολή!»

Από τη Μεγάλη Δευτέρα εκινούσαμε ν’ ανεμαζώνομε κλαδιά για τη φουνάρα, πριναρές, αχινοπόδια, λιόκλαδα και ό,τι άλλο μας επάντυχνε στα χωράφια και ετσά τα καθαρίζαμε κιόλας. Εσάζαμε και τον Ιούδα και τον εκρεμούσαμε σε μια κρεμάλα στα κάγκελα τση εκκλησάς για να κάνει τ' αμάξα απού επερνούσανε από κάτω να κόβουνε ταχύτητα και να ξανοίγουνε στα πάνω.

Τ' απογέματα εκατεβαίναμε στον αμαξωτό κι επαίζαμε μπάλα.
«Αμάξι! Αμάξι!» εφωνιάζανε οι τερματοφύλακες από τη μια και την άλλη μπάντα, αλλά ευτυχώς απού ετοτεσάς επέρνα πού κι ένα κι ετσά είχαμε και ασφάλτινο γήπεδο.
Μια φορά επαίζαμε Θαλασσινοί με Μακρυνάκηδες και μιαν κοπανιά νά σου ο χωροφύλακας, ο Πανάκας από την Τουρλωτή, και ήθελε λέει να μαςε γράψει ως επαίζαμε στον αμαξωτό. Βγάνει λοιπόν το μπλοκάκι ντου και αρχινά:
«Πώς σε λένε εσένα;»
«Θαλασσινό.»
«Εσένα;»
«Μακρυνάκη.»
«Εσένα;»
«Θαλασσινό.»
«Εσένα;»
«Μακρυνάκη.»
και ξαναντούκου τα ίδια και τα ίδια, ίσαμε απού εμπαΐλτισε ο άθρωπος και σηκώνεται και φεύγει. Εθάργειε ότι τον επαίζαμε.

Τσι αργατινές, παρέες-παρέες στα σπίτια, εσάζαμε τσι τρακατρούκες. Έκειά να δεις αμάχη ποιος θα σάξει τσι πια πολλές και τσι πια σφιχτές. Είχαμε βέβαια και τα παρατράγουδα, ως μια φορά ο Σπυρίδος του Καλοχρίστιανου ήβαλε στην ίδια τσέπη τα σπίρτα με τσι τρακατρούκες, παίρνουνε φωτιά και του κάμανε το μερί κάουδο! Και δεν ήκλαιγε για το μερί ντου, αμά για το καινούργιο πατελόνι και για τσι τρακατρούκες, απού τσι ‘σαζε μιαν εβδομάδα.

Από τη Μεγάλη Τρίτη εκινούσανε οι γυναίκες να σάζουνε τα καλιτσούνια από σπίτι σε σπίτι, πολλές μαζί, για ν’ αβγατίζουνε. Εκειά να ‘σουνα ν’ ακούσεις κουβέντες και πειραξουλιές!
«Ωρέ, αλήθεια 'ναι πως τα ‘βαλε πάλι ο Βασίλης του Αεροπόρου με τη νύφη ντου;»
«Ανάσκομάτονε! Κι ίντα θαρρείς δε φταίει η γυναίκα ντου, το Κατερίνι;»
«Καλό κορμί 'ναι και η παντέξερη η νύφη ντου!»
«Τουτονέ το σεφέρι λέω δα πως θα τα πετύχω» ήλεγε η Κωστούλα ως ήτονε νεοφερμένη κι εμάθαινε.
«Εγώ να δω πού θα τα χώσω να μην τα βρει ο σερσέμης ο αξάδερφός μου ο Κυργιάκος, ως και τη Μεγάλη Παρασκή τα τρώει! Θε μου, συχώρεσέ με» επετάχτηκε η Σοφία του Χριστοφόρου, απού εξεβαρέθηκε να ψήνει μεγαλοβδομαδιάτικα ομελέτες του αξά απού ‘ρθενε από την Αθήνα.
«Ζαφειρία, πολύ μυζήθρα βάνεις!» την επείραζε η Γαρεφαλάκενα.
«Εμένα θα μου πεις εδά!»
«Ξάνοιγε να ανοίγεις πια καλά το φύλλο και παραίτησέ με!»
Γυρίζει και στην αδερφή τζη ως ήτονε η καλιτσουνομαστόρισσα:
«Πιπίνα, μη λυπηθείς τ’ αυγά ν’ αυγώσεις στσοι κουκνίκους, ειδεμησαλλιώς δε θα γινούνε σ’ έργο ντου Θεού».
Καλλιτά οι παντέρμοι!
Μια φορά ερώτηξε η δασκάλα τα κοπέλια στο σχολειό ποιο ‘ναι το καλύτερο ντως φρούτο κι επετάχτηκε ο Ερρίκος ολόχαρος: «Οι κουκνίκοι, κυρία!»

Τη Μεγάλη Τετάρτη τα σπίτια ήτονε γεμάτα με καλιτσούνια στσι τάβλες, με τσι νοικοκερές να ‘ναι στην έγνοια ανε ‘νεβούνε ως πρέπει. Τη Μεγάλη Πέμπτη ανάβανε οι φούρνοι και οι άντρες να κουβαλούνε τσι τάβλες, να πανίζουνε, να φουρνίζουνε, για να κινήσει να μυρίζει όλο το χωριό Λαμπρή! Ω την παντέρμη μυρωδιά από τα ροδοφρεσκοψημένα καλιτσούνια ως έπλεχνε με τσ’ ευωδιές των νερατζολεμονοπορτοκαλόφυλλων και των αθώ ντως, απού τα ρίχνανε απάνω ντως για να σμίξουνε την Άνοιξη με το λαμπριάτικο καλούδι.
«Ας εκάτεχα αν έχει φάει κιαείς ζεστό καλιτσούνι ποτέ ντου» ήλεγε η Κουμούνα στο καφενείο, ως πριχού την Ανάσταση ήτονε απαγορευμένος καρπός.
«Άλα μπλίρι πόσα 'χεις φαωμένα!» του λέει ο Μπουρέκας ως θεοσεβούμενος αριστερός ψάλτης.
«Ήκουσα γω τσι φωνές τσ’ Αντριάνης οψές το βράδυ ως εχαρχάλευγες στην κουζίνα» και κάνει την Κουμούνα να πιει τη ρακή άσπρο πάτο.
«Εμένα η Πιπίνα άντα χαζίρι τα 'σαξε μια ολιά μεγάλα, σαν την πιθαρόπλακα, ως μου 'πε ο γιατρός να τρώω μόνο ένα» ήλεγε ο Σκαρβελογιώργης απού τον είχανε σε κούρα.
«Ωρέ σεις, δεν αφήνετε τα καλιτσούνια και τα δε ταϋτέρου είναι η Λαμπρή, να πάμε στσι σουπιές απού ‘ναι μπονάτσα;» πετάται ο Μακρυνογιάννης απού τσί ‘βγαζε τσιφτέ στη βάρκα με την ξυλοσουπιά.
«Ντα πού τη θωρείς, ωρέ Τσιφτέ, τη μπονάτσα, ήθελα να γάτεχα! Για ξάνοιξε το μπογάζι τση Ψείρας ίντα νοθιά κατεβάζει. Ω τον παντέρμο κι ερήμαξε μας οφέτος!» του λέει ο Κάμπουρας, απού εκαθάριζε ένα αγκιναράκι για τη ράκα.

Το μεσημεριάτικο τση Μεγάλης Πέμπτης, αντά χαζίρι, ήτονε το μοναδικό όλο το χρόνο απού δεν εζήλευα το φαΐ τση θειας μου τση Χριστίνας, ως όλες εμαγερεύγανε ντορμάδες κληματοφυλλένιους με αγγινοραδικομαρουλοσαλάτα και με φρέσκο λιναρίτικο κρομμύδι.
Η πια δύσκολη αργατινή στην εκκλησά ήτονε η Μεγάλη Πέμπτη, απού τα ευλοημένα Ευαγγέλια τελειωμό δεν είχανε! «Ωρέ Μανώλη, πού φτάνομε γιατί ‘χασα το λογαριασμό;» ερώτα ο Τρικούπης το Χαρκιαδάκι, απού εστέκανε από κάτω από τον αριστερό ψάλτη, δίπλα στου Μαραγκού το στασίδι. «Εφτά 'χουνε λεωμένα», απολοείται το Χαρκιαδάκι και ξανοίγει το ρολόι ντου.

Το πρωί τση Μεγάλης Παρασκής, γυναίκες και κοπέλια επηγαίνανε στην εκκλησά για να στολίσουνε τον Επιτάφιο με τσι μυρωδιές τση Άνοιξης να συνορίζονται η μια την άλλη ποια θα πρωτομπεί στο στεφάνι του Άγιου Τάφου, με την Καλλιόπη του Μπογιατζή να 'χει το κουμάντο.
Το μεσημέρι ήτονε το δράμα απού στο τραπέζι εθώργειες ανάλαδα ροβύθια, παπούδια, ελιές, ντάκο και τα καλιτσούνια να μοσχομυρίζουνε στην άλλη μπάντα! «Αμαρτία ‘ναι, παιδί μου, αμαρτία», μου ‘λεγε η μάνα μου αμά ‘θελα να κάνω πως βάνω μια ολιά λάδι στα ροβύθια.

Την αργατινή, στην εκκλησά ήτονε το καλύτερο αντάμωμα του χωριού. Όλοι με τα καλά ντως και με τη Σύνοψη στα χέρια για τα Εγκώμια. Από τη μια μπάντα οι γυναίκες με τον παπά και την Αντρονίκη και από την άλλη οι άντρες να συνορίζονται ποιος θα τα πει πια καλά και όλοι ήτονε οι καλύτεροι!
Ως κι επερνούσαμε κάτω από τον Επιτάφιο, απού τον είχανε σηκωμένο στην πόρτα τση εκκλησάς, εκίνα η περιφορά του στο χωριό και με κεριά στα χέρια να λέμε τα εγκώμια, με τα παλικαράκια και τσι κοπελιές να διαλέγουνε από ποια σύνοψη θα τα διαβάζουνε.
«Να τα λέμε μαζί;» ερώτα ο Κωστής του Γιάννη του Μεζέ τη Νίκη τση Βούλας και του λόγου τζη δεν του εχάλα το χατίρι! «Ντα δεν εθώρειες εκειονέ το Χυλό με την Καλλιρόη, είπανε πάλι κι ίντα δεν είπανε. Εγκώμια για εγκώμια!», ήλεγε η Κουτσομπόλα στην εκκλησά, όντεν ήθελα γιαείρουνε οπίσω.
Την πρώτη μεγάλη στάση την εκάνανε στη Βρύση, απού ήτονε μέσα όξω στολισμένη με αναμμένα κεριά, για να σε κάνει να συλλοΐζεσαι ότι άμα, κουφός ο διάολος, στερέψει, η Μεγάλη Παρασκή θα χάσει την εμορφιά τζη.
Σπίτι - σπίτι εσταματούσε ο παπάς για τσι ευκές αμά και για τσι ρακές, ως οι νοικοκυραίοι όξω από το θυμιατήρι είχανε και τα κεράσματα ντως, για να κάνουνε τα παλικαράκια πού ‘χανε τον Επιτάφιο στσοι ώμους ντως να τονε δίνουνε ο γείς τ’ αλλού για να μην παραπατούνε.

Από το πρωί του Μ. Σαββάτου εγρίκας τα μπαχονίδια από τσι τρακατρούκες και τα δυναμιτάκια - αμά στο καφενείο, ως εξεκρεμούσανε και τον βαλέ, να θώρειες μπαχονίδια στη ρακή: ένας φάρδος αγκιναροκουκόφυλλα από κάτω από το τραπέζι και αναρίθμητα γυαλάκια από πάνω.
Μια φορά επιωθήκανε δυο-τρεις, όνομα και μη χωριό, επήγανε στην εκκλησά και θέλανε οι παντέκλεροι να ψάλουνε κιόλας. 
Μα αυτοί δεν εφέγγανε όι τα τροπάρια να δούνε, ούτε τη μύτη ντως δεν εθωρούσανε!
Τα κλαδιά έτοιμα, τα πλακατζίκια στσι τσέπες, τ’ αυγά βαμμένα, τα καλιτσούνια λαχταριστά και οι ετοιμασίες για το βραδινό τραπέζι να σε κάνουνε να θες πας το ρολόι ντελόγο στσι δώδεκα.
Το απόγεμα εμοιράζαμε τα σημαντήρια: ποιος θα πάρει τον Αγιώργη, ποιος την Παναγία και ποιος το Βραχνά.
Στση δέκα εκινούσαμε οι σημαντηράδες από την εκκλησά να τα χτυπούμε στο ρυθμό τση καμπάνας κι εκάναμε το γύρο του χωριού σα να 'μαστε οι τελάληδες τση Ανάστασης.
Μια βολά, ανεστορούμαι, απού τα ‘παίξανε και οι μεγάλοι, το Κωστάκι του Θαλασσινού, ο πατέρας μου, ο δάσκαλος ο Γαρεφαλάκης και ο Αντώνης του Μανιαδάκη απού εκράτα και το βιολάκι καλού κακού.

Τση έντεκα εχτύπα η καμπάνα και όλοι με τα φενέρια ντως και με τα καλά ντως εκατηφορίζανε προς την εκκλησά.
«Δεύτε λάβετε φως» και ύστερα με το Λάβαρο τση Ανάστασης να το κρατά η Σπιτιά του Μεζέ, τα ξεφτέρια απού τα κρατούσανε τα κοπέλια, ο παπάς με τσοι ψαλτάδες και την κουστωδία και ως εκάνανε τρεις κύκλους γύρω από την εκκλησά, επαίρνανε όλοι θέση για το «Δόξα της ομοουσίου και αδιαιρέτου Τριάδος…»
Ο παπάς μπροστά από το Ευαγγέλιο, ο Ανεστάσης στην καμπάνα, οι δυναμιτιστές ν’ ανάβουνε το φτίλι, ο Χριστόφορος με το καλιτσούνι στη χέρα, τα γυναικόπαιδα ξετρουμισμένα και ο μπουρλοτιέρης από κάτω στο δρόμο με το στουπί αναμμένο, για να βάλει φωτιά στα κλαδιά με τον Ιούδα. Κι ετσά απού δεν εγάτεχε ίντα γινότανε από πάνω και μες στην ησυχία και την κατάνυξη, εγρίκας τη συνεννόηση:
«Να βάλω εδά;»
«Όι, ρε μαλάκα, περίμενε» ή
«Βάλε, ρε μαλάκα, βάλε!»
«ΧΡΙΣΤΟΣ ΑΝΕΣΤΗ ΕΚ ΝΕΚΡΩΝ...» και εκειά θεός δεν ήτονε.
«Όι στα πόδια μου! Όι στα πόδια μου! Νικολή, ξύλο θα φας!» εφώνιαζε ξετρουμισμένη η Τσαγκαροπούλα στον Κατρίνη, ως την εφοβέριζε πως θα τση τη ρίξει.
«Το κοπέλι βλέπε μη φάει κιαμιά ξώφαλτση.»
«Ω μάνα μου, μπαχονίδι! Ήκουσες το δυναμίτη στο Σόχωρο; Σάικα του Καμπουροστελιανού ήτονε.»
«Όι, ωρέ, του Σολιδή ήτονε, είδα τον εγώ όντεν επήγαινε να του βάλει φωθιά.»
«Μην πάτε από πίσω! Μην πάτε από πίσω! Ο Βουρής θα παίξει πελέκι!» ως ήτονε ο πρώτος κι ο καλύτερος απού ήσαχνε πελέκια και σωλήνες.
«Ω! Ω, φωτοβολίδες, ωρέ! Ας εγάτεχα ποιος τσι πετά;»
«Τα Κυργικάκια τσι κρατούσανε από την Αθήνα.»
«Μεγάλη φουνάρα!»
«Πια μεγάλη - πια μεγάλη από τση Τουρλωτής!» ως την ίδια ώρα στην πέρα μπάντα ελέγανε και οι Τουρλωτιανοί το Χριστός Ανέστη.
Αν ήθελε να φυσά μια ολιά βοριαδάκι, εγέμιζε η εκκλησά καπνό και καψιλίδες: «Α καούμε θέλει! - Α καούμε θέλει!», μα πράμα δεν επαθαίναμε.
Με το Άγιο Φως στα φενέρια εγιαγέρνανε στα σπίτια με ευκές ο γείς τ' αλλού, για να κάτσουνε στο λαμπριάτικο τραπέζι και επιτέλους να ρεχτούνε τα καλιτσούνια, να τσουγκρίσουνε τ' αυγά, και νέοι, γέροι και παιδιά να σταματήσουμε την επί σαράντα μέρες και νύχτες νηστεία μας.

Την Κυριακή τση Ανάστασης πρωί-πρωί επηγαίναμε τα κοπέλια στην εκκλησά για να παίζομε την καμπάνα και είχαμε μια χαρά ως μόνο τουτηνιέ τη μέρα μας την αφήνανε.
«Να σου δώσω ένα καλιτσούνι να μου δώσεις να παίξω κι εγώ;»
«Δώσε μου και μένα, όλο εσύ τηνε παίζεις.»
«Δε γατές, μόνο δώσε μου την εμένα» ελέγανε τα κοπέλια και ίντα δεν εκάνανε για να πάρουνε τα σκοινιά στσι χέρες ντως.
Στση δώδεκα εχτύπα η καμπάνα για τη Δεύτερη Ανάσταση για να ξαναντακάρουνε τα μπαχονίδια.
Το χωριό στα καλά του, οι φούρνοι να μοσκομυρίζουνε από τα ψητά, οι ευκές να πηγαινοέρχονται, αμά η συνορισά στα καλιτσούνια, συνορισά.
«Ήφαγα γω τση Ζαφειρίας και χαράς το πράμα, τα δικά μου ‘ναι πια καλά!»
«Εμένα, καημένη μου, εθέλανε μια ολιά ανέβασμα ακόμη, άντα χαζίρι νόστιμα ‘ναι.»
«Τα δικά μου πάλι, εθέλανε μια στάξη κανέλα πλια πολύ...»
«Χριστός Ανέστη!»
«Αληθώς ο Κύριος!»
«Και του χρόνου! Και του χρόνου!»

Νίκος Α. Μακρυνάκης
Θεσσαλονίκη


Γλωσσάρι δε βάζω, όποιος κατέει, κατέει κι όποιος δεν κατέει και δε νογάται, σκαλίζει και ρωτά. 
Μόνο αυτό: κουκνίκοι = τσουρέκια.


----------



## pidyo (May 4, 2013)

daeman said:


>


Τι ωραία φωτογραφία!
Το βράδυ του Μ. Σαββάτου στην Κύθνο υπάρχει το έθιμο του συχώριου: όσοι έχουν χάσει συγγενείς πρόσφατα πηγαίνουν στην εκκλησία κρασί, κρέατα και άλλα φαγητά, τα οποία ευλογεί ο παπάς και τα μοιράζει σε όλον τον κόσμο (συμπεριλαμβανομένων των ξένων) αμέσως μετά το Χριστός Ανέστη.

Ας έχουμε κατά νου και τους άλλους γιορτάζοντας με τους οικείους μας, όσο μπορεί ο καθένας. Καλό Πάσχα σε όλους.


----------



## Pericles (May 5, 2013)

Χριστός ανέστη και φέτος. Χρόνια πολλά σε όλους.

Εορταστικά, αναστάσιμα δημοτικά τραγούδια υπάρχουν αρκετά. Αλλά εκεί που η λαϊκή μούσα δίνει ρέστα είναι κυρίως στα πένθιμα της Μ. Πέμπτης. Το «Μοιρολόι της Παναγιάς» είναι ίσως το τραγούδι με τις περισσότερες παραλλαγές πανελληνίως. Επίσης είναι μάλλον το μόνο τραγούδι που επιτρέπεται να λέγεται μέσα στην εκκλησιά. Μιας και το νήμα δεν το είχα εντοπίσει νωρίτερα, επιτρέψτε μου να κάνω μια όπισθεν τριών ημερών. Του χρόνου τέτοιες μέρες η χρονική ανωμαλία θα αποκατασταθεί.

Το Μοιρολόι της Παναγιάς, Ρόδος:




(Το δεύτερο μέρος εδώ, κι έχει κι άλλο τόσο)

Το Μοιρολόι της Παναγιάς, Κάλυμνος:





Το Μοιρολόι της Παναγιάς, Αττική:





Στην Κάρπαθο το Μοιρολόι της Παναγιάς δεν ακούγεται τόσο πένθιμο, ούτε τα λόγια τόσο δημοτικά (δακσλίστικη καθαρεύουσα όπως στα κάλαντα Χριστουγέννων και Φώτων). Κι όμως είναι από τα πιο αληθινά: πάνω στον Επιτάφιο, εκτός από λουλούδια, φωτογραφίες και αφιερώματα στους πρόσφατους νεκρούς των ενοριτών.





Στη Ρόδο, τουλάχιστον στην Κρεμαστή, λένε επίσης το τραγούδι της Αμαρτωλής. Κανονικά λέγεται κι αυτό από γυναίκες, νομίζω δε κι αυτό στην εκκλησιά καθώς ξενυχτάνε το Χριστό. *Εδώ* σε εκτέλεση με όργανα (ηχογράφηση, όχι βίντεο).

Και μετά έρχεται η Ανάσταση. Έχει κι αυτή τα τραγούδια της, αλλά η χαρά είναι τόση ώστε την κυρίως δουλειά την κάνουν τα "γενικά" τραγούδια. Πάντως να κι ένα "ειδικό" (νομίζω θα συμφωνήσετε ότι τη δύναμη των Μεγαλοπαρασκεβιάτικων δεν την έχει): Σήμερα Χριστός Ανέστη, μωραΐτικο:






Κι από χρόνου.


----------



## daeman (Apr 19, 2014)

...
Ω γλυκύ μου έαρ - Μαρία Φαραντούρη






Ὢ γλυκύ μου ἔαρ, γλυκύτατόν μου Τέκνον, ποῦ ἔδυ σου τὸ κάλλος;
Ὦ φῶς τῶν ὀφθαλμῶν μου, γλυκύτατόν μου Τέκνον, πῶς τάφῳ νῦν καλύπτῃ;
Δοξάζω σου, Υἱέ μου, τὴν ἄκραν εὐσπλαγχνίαν, ἧς χάριν ταῦτα πάσχεις.
Οὐράνιαι Δυνάμεις ἐξέστησαν τῷ φόβῳ, νεκρόν σε καθορώσαι.
Ὦ Τριὰς Θεέ μου, Πατὴρ Υἱὸς καὶ Πνεῦμα, ἐλέησον τὸν Κόσμον.



















Modern English Translation by Nancy Chalker Takis.
(The music of this web page is aimed primarily for the use of lay choirs and congregations. We call it "New Byzantine Chant" because, while it is based upon Byzantine music theory, it can be chanted in a Western vocal style in English by lay choirs and congregations using the modern even-tempered scale.
...
The music in English available on this site is written primarily by Nancy Chalker Takis, a hierarchically-blessed chanter of the Greek Orthodox Archdiocese of America and holder of the Patriarch Athenagoras medal for notable service to her metropolis. She has been given approval to translate Church hymns from three consecutive hierarchs of the Metropolis (formerly Diocese) of Detroit. She currently chants regularly in the parishes of Assumption Church in Flint, Michigan and Annunciation Church in Muskegon, Michigan, and other parishes when called upon.)


----------



## daeman (Apr 19, 2014)

Προσοχή στον οβελία, μη μας εξοβελίσει. Καλή Ανάταση, συλλεξιλόγοι! :)

Επίσης, προσοχή στα κάρβουνα, μη μας στείλουν στο πυρ το εξώτερον. Και στη μαγειρίτσα, μη μας γυρεύουνε μετά.


----------



## daeman (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## bernardina (Apr 22, 2014)




----------



## bernardina (Apr 22, 2014)

o ye, of little faith... :glare:


----------



## daeman (Apr 24, 2014)

Πάσχα στο νησί, το Ράπα Νούι Κούνε Λούι


----------



## daeman (Apr 24, 2014)

Πάσχα στην «ευρωπαϊκή» ενδοχώρα, στην Κοζάνη, μ' ένα τεράστιο Κίντερ-έκπληξη!


----------



## daeman (Apr 23, 2016)

...
Παρασκευή, 21 Απριλίου 1967.

Η μέρα ξημέρωσε λαμπρή. Ανοιξιάτικη καθαρότητα. Ξεπλυμένη η φύση απ’ τις ανοιξιάτικες βροχές στραφταλίζει. Σταγόνες πρωϊνής δροσιάς κάνουν το κάθε χορταράκι ένα μικρό πολυέλαιο καθώς ιριδίζουν με τις πρώτες ακτίνες του ήλιου.

Τελευταία μέρα πριν τις διακοπές του Πάσχα. Φεύγω για το σχολειό χαρούμενη ακριβώς γιατί θα έχω 15 μέρες ελευθερίας μπροστά μου. *Καθόλου δε με νοιάζει που δεν θα πάω να πω το Λάζαρο την άλλη μέρα. Άλλωστε είμαι πια μεγάλη, ΣΤ’ Δημοτικού! Τί ανάγκη έχω να λέω "Λάζαρε λαζαρωμένε και με το κερί ζωμένε" και να μαζεύω αυγά.* Αυτά είναι για τους μικρούς, εγώ το Σάββατο του Λαζάρου φεύγω για Αθήνα. Εννοείται είμαι προνομιούχα. Κανένας απ’ τους συμμαθητές μου δεν έχει πάει ποτέ Αθήνα. Εγώ πάω να δω τον μπαμπά και να διασκεδάσω. Ευτυχία.

Κάπου γύρω στις 9 το πρωί ακούγονται εμβατήρια απ’ τα μεγάφωνα της Πλατείας του Νέου που φτάνουν σβησμένα ως εμάς. Ο δάσκαλος, ο Κύριος Διαμαντής, με φωνάζει και μου λέει: Ελευθερία, πήγαινε σπίτι σου, σε θέλει η μητέρα σου.

Άλλη ευτυχία τούτη. Όχι μόνο είναι η τελευταία μέρα του σχολείου αλλά θα φύγω και πιο νωρίς. Γυρίζω σπίτι τρέχοντας. Με το που βλέπω τη μάνα μου καταλαβαίνω πως κάτι δεν πάει καλά.-Έρη, μου λέει, έγινε πραξικόπημα. Τα τηλέφωνα για Αθήνα είναι νεκρά και δεν μπορώ να επικοινωνήσω με τον μπαμπά. Τώρα μόλις πήρε τηλέφωνο η θεία Καίτη και μου είπε πως πιάσανε τον θείο Αλέξη. Θα πάω να δω τί κάνει. Αν έρθει κανείς απ’ την αστυνομία και με ζητήσει, πες τους πως είμαι στου θειου Σεβαστάκη.

Φυσικά, δεν έχω ιδέα τί σημαίνει “πραξικόπημα' αλλά έτσι όπως το είπε η μαμά, μοιάζει να εννοεί πως ξέρω τί σημαίνει, έτσι ντρέπομαι να ρωτήσω και λέω απλώς "Καλά".

Η μαμά φεύγει και μένω ν’ αναρωτιέμαι τί στο καλό συμβαίνει, ποιοί και γιατί πιάσανε το θείο Αλέξη, τί πάει η μαμά να κάνει στο σπίτι της θείας Καίτης.

Δεν έχω πολύ καιρό ν’ αναρωτηθώ γιατί μετά από λίγο χτυπάει η πόρτα. Ανοίγω. Είναι πράγματι ο Διοικητής του Τμήματος Καρλοβάσου Αλεξόπουλος με δυο αστυνομικούς.
-Πού είναι η μάνα σου, με ρωτάει.
-Στου θείου Σεβαστάκη το σπίτι πήγε και μου είπε να σας το πω.
Πάει να μπει μέσα στο σπίτι.
-Πού είναι το χαρτί; ρωτάω γιατί, φανατική αναγνώστρια του Μικρού Ήρωα, της Μάσκας και του Μυστήριου, (τα Ταρζάν-Γκαούρ, Μικρός Σερίφης και Μικρός Καουμπόυς, δεν άπτονται της περίπτωσης), ξέρω πως για να μπει η αστυνομία να κάνει έρευνα πρέπει να έχει "χαρτί".

Ο διοικητής με σπρώχνει, μπαίνει στο σπίτι κι αρχίζει να ψάχνει τα δωμάτια. Ο παππούς βρίσκεται στην τουαλέτα. Έχει πάθει ημιπληγία και η αριστερή του πλευρά είναι παράλυτη. Ανοίγουν την πόρτα και τον βγάζουν έξω. Έξαλλη εγώ, σηκώνω το κάλυμμα του καναπέ και λέω: Εδώ αποκάτω δεν κοιτάξατε!
Δε μου μιλάει κανείς και φεύγουν.

Βγαίνω στον κεντρικό δρόμο και περιμένω να γυρίσει η μαμά.
Λίγο αργότερα, το αυτοκίνητο της αστυνομίας ανεβαίνει το δρόμο. Σταματάει μπροστά μου, ανοίγει το τζάμι του πίσω καθίσματος και η μαμά μου δίνει τα κλειδιά της.
-Μέσα στο γραφείο μου έχω χρήματα, λέει. Να προσέχεις τον παππού.

Το αυτοκίνητο φεύγει. Πιάσανε και τη μαμά και τώρα είμαι εγώ υπεύθυνη για το σπίτι και για τον παππού.
Δε μου κακοφαίνεται καθόλου. Θα παρατήσω το σχολείο, που έτσι κι αλλιώς δε μ’ αρέσει, θα δουλεύω για να φροντίζω τον παππού και θα επεξεργαστώ ένα σχέδιο για να αποδράσει η μαμά απ’ τη φυλακή…
Καλημέρα Χούντα!

_*~ Έρη Ρίτσου
*_
Η Έρη Ρίτσου γεννήθηκε το 1955 στο Βαθύ και μεγάλωσε στο Καρλόβασι της Σάμου. Κόρη της γιατρού Γαρυφαλιώς Γεωργιάδου Ρίτσου και του ποιητή Γιάννη Ρίτσου. Σπούδασε αγγλική φιλολογία. Ζει στην Αθήνα και εργάζεται στην Εθνική Τράπεζα της Ελλάδος. Έχει μια κόρη, τη Λητώ, και πολλούς καλούς φίλους.

*Το κείμενο αναδημοσιεύεται με άδεια της συγγραφέως του, την οποία και ευχαριστούμε για την παραχώρησή του.

Πηγή: http://www.poiein.gr/archives/22521/index.html


----------



## daeman (Apr 30, 2016)

...
Οι πόνοι της Παναγιάς - Νίκος Ξυλούρης






Στίχοι: Κώστας Βάρναλης, Μουσική: Λουκάς Θάνος

Πού να σε κρύψω, γιόκα μου
να μη σε φτάνουν οι κακοί
σε ποιο νησί του ωκεανού
σε ποια κορφή ερημική;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 30, 2016)

Όχι ακριβώς πασχαλινό, μα τώρα μόλις μπήκε στο ραντάρ:

*Worst of Times, Best of Finishes*
(A little story about this year's Boston Marathon.)

Scott Phillips and Stergios Sioutis had never met. They headed to this year’s Boston Marathon from distant cities—Phillips from Chicago and Sioutis from Attica, Greece. 

But they finished the race bound together, when Phillips took over as the guide for visually impaired runner Sioutis at mile 19. 






“The race was not one of my best times, but was one of my best finishes at Boston,” Phillips, 55, said. 

The sun and heat had slowed Phillips to a run-walk during his 22nd straight and 28th total Boston. His motivation at a low point, he was looking for a friend near mile 19 but instead spotted Sioutis and his guide, Vasilis Piperis, who was doubled over and vomiting.

Phillips realized the guide probably couldn’t continue and offered to take over, even though he had no previous guiding experience. “I figured if he needed someone, someone was better than no one, because obviously he couldn’t do it by himself,” Phillips said.

Sioutis, also 55, was running his first Boston and 33rd marathon. Piperis had accompanied him during many of those races. This time, the guide urged him to press on—so Sioutis did, transferring his rope-like tether to Phillips’s wrist. 

“With him I felt safe and confident that I could run and finish in a good time,” Sioutis wrote to Runner’s World in an email. “I cannot think of what would have become otherwise.”

Sioutis lost his vision to retinal disease at age 18; since then, he’s become an accomplished athlete, with a marathon PR of 3:22 and a 12th-place finish in the 2004 Paralympic marathon. 

Phillips said guiding came somewhat naturally to him, though he did cringe when the pair unintentionally bumped into a few other fatigued runners during the final miles. “People were very good; no one got mad or anything,” he said. 

His biggest surprise was the duration of his duties. Phillips had seen exchange points for guides earlier in the race and expected to run only a mile or two with his new friend. But when he asked where Sioutis would meet his next guide, the Greek replied, “at the finish line.”

Except for a brief pause to take photos with Phillips’s family on Boylston, the two ran the remaining 7-plus miles and crossed the finish line together—Phillips in 4:17:14 and Sioutis, who started in wave 3, in 4:40:02. (Piperis eventually recovered and went on to finish in about five hours, Sioutis said.)

Sioutis said he sees Phillips’s assistance as “God’s gift.” But Phillips, who ran his PR of 2:49 in Boston more than 20 years ago, has a different view. 

“The truth is, without Stergios guiding me to the finish, I would have had a much longer, less fun, more painful experience,” he said. “In fact, I did not save him—he saved me.”

By Cindy Kuzma THURSDAY, APRIL 28, 2016, 9:54 AM @ _Runner's World_


----------



## AoratiMelani (May 6, 2016)

Εφέτος είδα ή άκουσα από τρεις διαφορετικές πηγές το "Χριστός ανέστη" ως ευχή. Το είδα στην τηλεόραση, όπου σε κάποιο κανάλι (δυστυχώς δεν θυμάμαι σε ποιο, αλλά δεν ήταν από τα "μεγάλα") προβαλλόταν η ανακοίνωση "Το Τάδε Τιβί σας εύχεται Χριστός ανέστη", και το άκουσα σε διαλόγους της μορφής "Χριστός ανέστη σας εύχομαι", "Ευχαριστώ, επίσης". 

Την πρώτη φορά έκοψα φλέβες, την δεύτερη διέρρηξα τα ιμάτιά μου, την τρίτη άρχισα να σκέφτομαι ότι πρόκειται για τάση. Προβλέπω ότι σύντομα η φράση θα χρησιμοποιείται γενικευμένα ως "εποχιακή" ευχή, αγνοώντας την αρχική της σημασία και την γραμματική της δομή που επιβάλλει συγκεκριμένη σύνταξη.

Σας εύχομαι λοιπόν κι εγώ "συντακτικό εσβέσθη".


----------



## oliver_twisted (May 6, 2016)

Πήγαμε λοιπόν κι εμείς το Πάσχα στο χωριό του άντρα μου, στην ορεινή Ηλεία. Ξετρελλάθηκε η μικρή, κυνηγούσε τις κότες, τάισε τα αρνάκια με το μπιμπερό, έτρεξε έπαιξε με την ψυχή της, όσο μας το επέτρεψε η βροχή. Και η μαμά πώς πέρασε; Με υπογλώσσια, προσπαθώντας να μη γκρινιάζει συνεχώς γιατί διάφοροι μπαρμπάδες και θειάδες προσπαθούσαν να δώσουν στη μικρή "ένα κουταλάκι κρασί, για να γελάσουμε" (στο δίχρονο, έτσι; Μεγάλη πλάκα! :curse:), γιατί όταν σε βλέπανε από τον καφενέ να βγάζεις περίπατο το παιδί σού φωνάζανε "Βρε πού το πας το τσουπί στο κρύο, φερ' το μέσα στον καφενέ!" (Που είναι καλύτερα από τον κρύο καθαρό αέρα, γιατί έχει πέντε θεριακλήδες να φουμάρουνε άφιλτρα), γιατί όταν πήγαινες να ταΐσεις το παιδί μαζεύονταν όλες οι θειάδες και λέγανε το μακρύ τους και το κοντό τους σε ένα κουρασμένο πιτσιρίκι "Φάε γιατί θα στο φάει το φαγητό ο Γύφτος!". Πανέμορφη η εξοχή, παιδιά, εκατό χρόνια πίσω οι άνθρωποι. Έχει συγκεκριμένο πρωτόκολλο το χωριό, παιδιά, η γυναίκα δεν πάει στον καφενέ, δεν βγαίνει έξω, δεν περπατάει, μόνο αν είναι να πάει στα χωράφια. Ουφ! Αλλάζει, βέβαια, σιγά σιγά, αλλά με έμφαση στο σιγά. Υπάρχουν 25χρονα πιτσιρίκια που τη γυναίκα τους την έχουνε κλεισμένη στο σπίτι


----------



## SBE (May 6, 2016)

Εγώ έχω ακούσει σε ραδιοφωνικό σταθμό ανήμερα το Πάσχα να τηλεφωνάει ακροατής και να τους εύχεται καλή Ανάσταση. Ο εκφωνητής φανερά εκνευρισμένος του είπε "χρόνια πολλά και σε σας". Αλλά μάλλον τις λέμε όλες τις ευχές ανάκατα και χωρίς σκέψη.


----------



## SBE (May 6, 2016)

Όλι, στην ορεινή Ηλεία πριν μερικά χρόνια ο ταβερνιάρης του χωριού ήθελε να μου κάνει προξενιά τον ανηψιό του, γιατί λέει το χωριό δεν είχε γυναίκες. Γιατί άραγε δεν έχει γυναίκες το χωριό;

Στην πεδινή Ηλεία που έκανα εγώ Πάσχα, στο δίπλα σπίτι βλέπαμε συνεχώς τη μαμά με τα μικρά, τον σύζυγο δεν τον είδαμε καθόλου, ήταν ακριβοθώρητος, ξεκουραζόταν. Όλη μέρα. Παρεμπιπτόντως, η μαμά είναι Ρομά, ο μπαμπάς δεν είναι. Δεν ξέρω αν αυτό παίζει κάποιο ρόλο.


----------



## Alexandra (May 6, 2016)

oliver_twisted said:


> "Βρε πού το πας το τσουπί στο κρύο, φερ' το μέσα στον καφενέ!"


Πού να τους πει κανείς ότι σε χώρες όπου τους περισσότερους μήνες τον χρόνο κάνει πολύ κρύο, τα μωρά βγαίνουν βόλτα στον καθαρό αέρα κάθε μέρα. Γεμάτα είναι τα πάρκα και οι παιδικές χαρές* στην Αγγλία από μωρά στα καρότσια και από νήπια. Φαντάσου να περίμεναν οι άνθρωποι να ανεβεί η θερμοκρασία πάνω από 20 για να βγάλουν τα παιδιά από το σπίτι. Έχει πλάκα που εμείς που έχουμε ήπιο κλίμα κλείνουμε τα παιδιά στο σπίτι και φυσικά, όπως είπες, δεν έχουμε καμιά ανησυχία για το αν τα παιδιά θα εισπνέουν καπνούς τσιγάρων, μόνο το κρύο φοβόμαστε. Δηλαδή, όχι εμείς, αλλά ένα μεγάλο μέρος του ελληνικού πληθυσμού.


*Όπου, εννοείται, το κάπνισμα απαγορεύεται.


----------



## nickel (May 6, 2016)

Τελικά η καλύτερη ευχή για όλες τις εποχές είναι «Καλή αποκαθήλωση!».  (Το «Καλή Ανάσταση» είναι για τους υπερβολικά αισιόδοξους.)


----------



## AoratiMelani (May 6, 2016)

SBE said:


> Εγώ έχω ακούσει σε ραδιοφωνικό σταθμό ανήμερα το Πάσχα να τηλεφωνάει ακροατής και να τους εύχεται καλή Ανάσταση. Ο εκφωνητής φανερά εκνευρισμένος του είπε "χρόνια πολλά και σε σας". Αλλά μάλλον τις λέμε όλες τις ευχές ανάκατα και χωρίς σκέψη.


Μα δεν έχω θέμα με το "καλή ανάσταση", αυτό είναι όντως ευχή και είναι λογικό: σου εύχονται να περάσεις καλά την ημέρα εορτασμού της ανάστασης. Το "Χριστός ανέστη" όμως δεν είναι _ευχή_, είναι μια _δήλωση_: σου λένε ότι ο Χριστός αναστήθηκε. Δεν σου εύχονται κάτι, σε ενημερώνουν για τη χαρμόσυνη είδηση. Δεν μπορείς να πεις σε κάποιον "σου εύχομαι ότι ο Χριστός αναστήθηκε", δεν έχει λογική. Και η απάντηση στο "Χριστός ανέστη" δεν μπορεί βέβαια να είναι "ευχαριστώ", τι ευχαριστείς; Που αναστήθηκε ο Χριστός; Που σε ενημέρωσαν; Η απάντηση, αν υπάρξει, θα πρέπει να έχει ειρμό. Δεν έχει σημασία αν θα πεις "αληθώς ο Κύριος" ή "ο παπάς εχέστη", αλλά θα πρέπει να πεις κάτι που να αποτελεί σχόλιο της είδησης που άκουσες. Το "ευχαριστώ" δεν έχει νόημα.


----------



## oliver_twisted (May 6, 2016)

AoratiMelani said:


> [...]Το "Χριστός ανέστη" όμως δεν είναι _ευχή_, είναι μια _δήλωση_: σου λένε ότι ο Χριστός αναστήθηκε. Δεν σου εύχονται κάτι, σε ενημερώνουν για τη χαρμόσυνη είδηση. Δεν μπορείς να πεις σε κάποιον "σου εύχομαι ότι ο Χριστός αναστήθηκε", δεν έχει λογική. Και η απάντηση στο "Χριστός ανέστη" δεν μπορεί βέβαια να είναι "ευχαριστώ", τι ευχαριστείς; Που αναστήθηκε ο Χριστός; Που σε ενημέρωσαν; Η απάντηση, αν υπάρξει, θα πρέπει να έχει ειρμό. Δεν έχει σημασία αν θα πεις "αληθώς ο Κύριος" ή "ο παπάς εχέστη", αλλά θα πρέπει να πεις κάτι που να αποτελεί σχόλιο της είδησης που άκουσες. Το "ευχαριστώ" δεν έχει νόημα.



Χαχαχα! Συμφωνώ! Η δικιά μου απάντηση, σε όσους με παίρνει, βέβαια, είναι: "Σίγουρα;" Κοντοστέκονται λίγο, αλλά γελάνε σχεδόν πάντα. :)


----------



## Alexandra (May 6, 2016)

Όμως λέμε "Καλή Ανάσταση" πριν την Ανάσταση, όχι και μετά. Ανήμερα την Κυριακή του Πάσχα, έχει εκλείψει πλέον ο λόγος να ευχηθούμε Καλή Ανάσταση, νομίζω. Από τις 12 τη νύχτα που γίνεται η Ανάσταση κα μετά, λέμε Χριστός Ανέστη πλέον.


----------



## oliver_twisted (May 6, 2016)

Alexandra said:


> Πού να τους πει κανείς ότι σε χώρες όπου τους περισσότερους μήνες τον χρόνο κάνει πολύ κρύο, τα μωρά βγαίνουν βόλτα στον καθαρό αέρα κάθε μέρα. Γεμάτα είναι τα πάρκα και οι παιδικές χαρές* στην Αγγλία από μωρά στα καρότσια και από νήπια. Φαντάσου να περίμεναν οι άνθρωποι να ανεβεί η θερμοκρασία πάνω από 20 για να βγάλουν τα παιδιά από το σπίτι. Έχει πλάκα που εμείς που έχουμε ήπιο κλίμα κλείνουμε τα παιδιά στο σπίτι και φυσικά, όπως είπες, δεν έχουμε καμιά ανησυχία για το αν τα παιδιά θα εισπνέουν καπνούς τσιγάρων, μόνο το κρύο φοβόμαστε. Δηλαδή, όχι εμείς, αλλά ένα μεγάλο μέρος του ελληνικού πληθυσμού.
> 
> *Όπου, εννοείται, το κάπνισμα απαγορεύεται.



Άστα, έχει μαλλιάσει η γλώσσα μου να το λέω. Ευτυχώς τους γύρω μου τους έχω εκπαιδεύσει από την εγκυμοσύνη ήδη και δεν με πρίζουν. Αλλά η έκπληξη της κάθε θείτσας που σε βλέπει με το παιδί έξω χειμωνιάτικα δεν περιγράφεται. Κάπου διάβαζα ότι ακόμα και οι φυλακισμένοι περνάνε εγγυημένα περισσότερο χρόνο έξω, λόγω υποχρεωτικού προαυλισμού, από τα καημένα τα παιδάκια που μένουν κλεισμένα στο σπίτι μέχρι την άνοιξη. 

@SBE, όπως τα λες ακριβώς.


----------



## AoratiMelani (May 7, 2016)

Alexandra said:


> Όμως λέμε "Καλή Ανάσταση" πριν την Ανάσταση, όχι και μετά. Ανήμερα την Κυριακή του Πάσχα, έχει εκλείψει πλέον ο λόγος να ευχηθούμε Καλή Ανάσταση, νομίζω. Από τις 12 τη νύχτα που γίνεται η Ανάσταση κα μετά, λέμε Χριστός Ανέστη πλέον.


Έτσι ακριβώς. 

Θυμάμαι όμως παλιότερα (πόσο παλιότερα; πριν 30 χρόνια σίγουρα, και πριν 20 μάλλον) ότι όλοι απαντούσαμε "αληθώς ανέστη" ή "αληθώς ο Κύριος" ή σκέτο "αληθώς". Από μια στιγμή και μετά (πότε ακριβώς; δεν ξέρω, ίσως πριν 10 ή 15 χρόνια) οι διάφορες εκδοχές του "αληθώς" άρχισαν να ακούγονται όλο και λιγότερο. Ο κόσμος εξακολουθούσε να λέει "Χριστός ανέστη" αλλά δεν απαντούσε πλέον "αληθώς". Απαντούσαν ξανά "Χριστός ανέστη" ή ακόμη και "χρόνια πολλά" (που δεν έχει ειρμό με το Χριστός ανέστη, αλλά είναι μια πασπαρτού ευχή). Αυτή η τάση με τα χρόνια αυξήθηκε, πλέον το "αληθώς" δεν το ακούω καθόλου, και φέτος για πρώτη φορά άκουσα το "Χριστός ανέστη" να λέγεται με τη μορφή που περιέγραψα, ως να ήταν ευχή.

Νομίζω ότι ισχύει εν μέρει αυτό που είπε η SBE, λέμε απλώς όλες τις εποχιακές φράσεις κλισέ χωρίς να σκεφτόμαστε τι σημαίνουν, και πλέον τις εκφέρουμε και τις εκλαμβάνουμε ως ευχές, είτε είναι όντως ευχές είτε όχι. Αυτό όμως, ενώ εξηγεί το γιατί λέμε μηχανικά το "Χριστός ανέστη", δεν εξηγεί την σταδιακή εξαφάνιση της κλισέ απάντησης "αληθώς".



oliver_twisted said:


> Η δικιά μου απάντηση, σε όσους με παίρνει, βέβαια, είναι: "Σίγουρα;" Κοντοστέκονται λίγο, αλλά γελάνε σχεδόν πάντα. :)


Χε χε, εγώ όπου με παίρνει απαντώ "και του χρόνου" ή "και στα δικά σας" (και στο "καλή ανάσταση" απαντώ "δεν πέθανα ακόμη"). Στους υπόλοιπους λέω απλώς "χρόνια πολλά".

Να χαίρεσαι το πιτσιρίκι σου και μη στενοχωριέσαι βρε, ένα ποτάκι κι ένα τσιγαράκι δεν έβλαψε ποτέ κανέναν!


----------



## SBE (May 7, 2016)

Με το τελευτάιο συμφωνώ. Η γιαγιά μου έφτιαχνε λικέρ βίσινο και φυσικά το δοκίμαζα κι εγώ. Κι όποτε ήθελε να πιεί ένα ποτηράκι μου έβαζε κι εμένα. Όχι μόνο δεν με έβλαψε αλλά εγινα και ψηλότερη απ'ολες τις γυναίκες της οικογένειας.
Οι Άγγλοι που βγάζουν τα παιδιά βόλτα στο κρύο, αν ακούσουν ότι δίνεις λικέρ σε ανήλικο θα σε κλείσουν φυλακή και θα φωνάζουν ότι προωθείται ο αλκοολισμός στις μικρές ηλικίες.


----------



## Alexandra (May 7, 2016)

SBE said:


> Οι Άγγλοι που βγάζουν τα παιδιά βόλτα στο κρύο, αν ακούσουν ότι δίνεις λικέρ σε ανήλικο θα σε κλείσουν φυλακή και θα φωνάζουν ότι προωθείται ο αλκοολισμός στις μικρές ηλικίες.


Ενώ στις μεγάλες ηλικίες τον έχουν αντιμετωπίσει αποτελεσματικά! Χαχαχα...


----------



## Alfie (May 8, 2016)

Άραγε εσείς δεν έχετε ακούσει ποτέ την "απάντηση" στη δήλωση Χριστός Ανέστη

Μαγκιά έεε!;


----------



## AoratiMelani (May 8, 2016)

Φυσικά. Το "μαγκιά του" ήταν συνηθισμένη εξυπναδίστικη απάντηση ήδη όταν πήγαινα δημοτικό (πριν 40 χρόνια δηλαδή).

Κυκλοφορούν και πολλές άλλες απαντήσεις με παρόμοιο σκεπτικό (όπως "και η Χιονάτη, αλλά δεν το κάνουμε θέμα"), οι οποίες γραμματικά και συντακτικά στέκουν πολύ καλύτερα από το "ευχαριστώ". Σίγουρα μπορείς να βρεις πολλές στο ίντερνετ.


----------



## daeman (Apr 14, 2017)

...
*πασχάζω**:* (παρωχ.) *α.* γιορτάζω το Πάσχα. *β.* τρώω αρτυμένα φαγητά, όπως είναι τα πασχαλινά.

[λόγ. < μσν. _πασχάζω_ (στη σημ. α) < _Πάσχ(α) -άζω_]

Λοιπόν, θα πασχάσετε φέτος; Ή θα πάσχετε μόνο;


----------



## nickel (Apr 14, 2017)

Καλή Ανάσταση και ακόμα καλύτερες Αναλήψεις!


----------



## nickel (Apr 16, 2017)

Η δύναμη του κόμματος!


----------



## daeman (Apr 16, 2017)

Κωστής Φραγκούλης (Ανταίος), «Τα Δίφορα» (βιβλίο δεύτερο)

Κι από χρόνου άνοιξη!

βδιάζω > ευδιάζω = γαληνεύω (για τον καιρό: καλοσυνεύω)
ασφεντρουλιάζω = βλασταίνω
σκλόπα = γκιόνης (σκωψ ο κοινός, Otus scops)
αγιορανός = γερανός (Grus grus)
σελί = διάσελο (σελί < σελίον < σέλα)
αρμάκι = ξερολιθιά, τρόχαλος


----------



## daeman (Apr 19, 2020)

Ανάθεμα την πρώτ' αρχή,
που μ' είπαν να πιστέψω,
πως δεν μου σώζετ' η ψυχή,
σαν δεν καλογερέψω!

Απ' την ζωής την Πασχαλιά
μ' έκαμαν να ξεπέσω·
ν' αφήσω μακριά μαλλιά
και ράσο να φορέσω.

Να ζω με το ξερό ψωμί,
με το νερό μονάχα·
για να παιδέψω το κορμί,
και για ν' αγιάσω τάχα!…

Καλόγεροι, σας προσκυνώ,
και σας φιλώ τα χέρια.
Και σας πετώ τον ουρανό
και τα χρυσά τ' αστέρια.

Πετώ τον σκούφο στο κελί,
το ράσο στο ντουλάπι·
τον νου μου – μόνο στο φιλί
και μόνο στην αγάπη.

Θωρώ πουλάκια στην αυλή,
που παίζουν ταίρι ταίρι,
και λέγω: νάμουνα πουλί!
Να ήμουν περιστέρι!

Θωρώ κοπέλες που περνούν
να παν στο περιβόλι
κι αυτού που κοντοπροσκυνούν–
με παίρνουν οι Διαβόλοι!…

«Μεταμέλεια», Γεώργιος Βιζυηνός


----------



## daeman (Apr 29, 2021)

Μεγάλη Πέμπτη

Αυτός που κρέμασε τον ήλιο
στο μεσοδόκι τʼ ουρανού
κρέμεται σήμερα σε ξύλο
ίλεως Κύριε γενού!
Και στʼ ασπαλάθια της ερήμου
μια μάνα φώναξε: «παιδί μου»!

Με του Απριλιού τʼ αρχαία μάγια
με των δαιμόνων το φιλί
μπήκε στο σπίτι κουκουβάγια
μπήκε κοράκι στην αυλή.
Κι όλα τʽ αγρίμια στο λαγκάδι
πήραν το δρόμο για τον Άδη.

Θα ξανασπείρει καλοκαίρια
στην άγρια παγωνιά του νου
αυτός που κάρφωσε τʼ αστέρια
στην άγια σκέπη τʼ ουρανού.
Κι εγώ κι εσύ κι εμείς κι οι άλλοι
θα γεννηθούμε τότε πάλι.

~ Νίκος Γκάτσος






Μουσική: Χρίστος Τσιαμούλης, ερμηνεία: Αλκίνοος Ιωαννίδης, Δωδεκάορτο (2007)


----------



## daeman (Apr 30, 2021)

Ω γλυκύ μου έαρ, γλυκύτατόν μου τέκνον, πού έδυ σου το κάλλος;
Ω φως των οφθαλμών μου, γλυκύτατόν μου τέκνον, πώς τάφω νυν καλύπτη;


----------

